# Aaahhh!! My nerite snail's shell!!



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I would put him in your sulawesi tank, but try to get that pH up. Also, expect him to lay dormant for a week or two, because they do not like changes in water chemistry. A slow acclimation will help.

What kind of nerite is he? I know some nerites like olives do better in softer tanks, but any of the indonesian nerites enjoy harder water with a higher pH. Ever since I set up my sulawesi tank my zebra nerites have done better. They can't repair their shells, but it will stop the shell from disappearing any further. Also, my sulawesi tank has a good amount of algae for them to eat, and this is the only thing I've seen them interested in. They don't even go for spinach or lettuce.

I hope he finds joy in your sulawesi tank!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well its a tracked Nerite. I hope he does like my Sulawesi in-progress tank, it starting to grow algae on the back wall and on the leaf but he's too heavy to eat the stuff on my leaves.


Ohhh my poor little Nerite has osteoporosis!!!


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

More calcium, harder water! That's a sign that the water isn't hard enough. You can get away with supplemental calcium in food form, probably, but for now I'd get him into much harder water until the damage is repaired.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have any friends with reef tanks, a little kalkwasser will help.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Supplementing calcium wont do anything to stop his shell from eroding, he needs some nice hard water!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Supplementing calcium wont do anything to stop his shell from eroding, he needs some nice hard water!


 Yes, my comment was in intended to be in addition to hard water. If the tip of the spiral is worn through you can patch it with superglue. This portion of the shell wont grow back and can eventually erode to the point of the snails demise.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, my water is soft. I will try, he will go to my Sulawesi tank hopefully tomorrow after I do a water cahnge, hopefully the crushed coral will help some.. Now to find him again.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

every nerite and trapdoor snail I've bought has this problem too, I'm going to try some JB water weld to patch them up, it claims to be drinking water safe and can be used on wet surfaces or in water.

Need to test it out fist to see if it heats up after mixing like some liquid epoxy does. I've never used the putty stuff. Some sites say plaster of paris coated with clear nail polish, but that wears off over time then you have to do it again.


----------



## QC Discus (Oct 25, 2010)

Also know that MTS ( all snails ) will eat the shell after the hard outer coating has been compromised. The inner shell is quite soft and other snails will eat it for the calcium .
I try to seal all snails that have injured shells ASAP with clear nail polish or super glue.
The shell must be very dry for a good bond. With apple snails it is no problem , I have had apple snails removed from the tank to dry for 12 hours with no ill effect .
All sealers will have to be continually reapplied .
The shell will never grow back as it grows from the outer most edge .


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

I've kept nerites for almost a year now, and never had any issues with their shells. (knock on wood) I have a bumble bee, a couple olive, a tracked, and 2 that are solid black (assuming a form of olive). My ph is about 7.6-7.8.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

agentkhiem said:


> Let us know how that goes.


Will do, wasn't able to get to the store today, I'll try to get there tomorrow.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

QC Discus said:


> Also know that MTS ( all snails ) will eat the shell after the hard outer coating has been compromised. The inner shell is quite soft and other snails will eat it for the calcium .
> I try to seal all snails that have injured shells ASAP with clear nail polish or super glue.
> The shell must be very dry for a good bond. With apple snails it is no problem , I have had apple snails removed from the tank to dry for 12 hours with no ill effect .
> All sealers will have to be continually reapplied .
> The shell will never grow back as it grows from the outer most edge .


Hmm. That must be what is going on in my tank and I even have moderately hard water. Looks like one if my tracked nerite snail's shell is cracked. And I saw a zebra snail riding on the other zebra for quite so time. When the separated, the color on the one was almost gone. It has started regaining some color. If it doesn't go well, I guess no snails for my tank. Well except for the thousands of mts that took over after my first plant purchase.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

blondeyny said:


> I've kept nerites for almost a year now, and never had any issues with their shells. (knock on wood) I have a bumble bee, a couple olive, a tracked, and 2 that are solid black (assuming a form of olive). My ph is about 7.6-7.8.


Doesn't Florida have mostly hard water? I know in NYC the water is soft and I am seeing the shells of my nerites start to erode


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I tihnk the crush coral is helping. I haven't seen any snails nomming on my Nerite, so I haven't super glued him yet. Now I have to worry about growing algae for him to eat, I'm having issues growing algae in my 5g tank.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, while looking up jb weld prices to try to patch my snails i came across this glue and thought I'd share.. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

not that it would serve my purpose, but it's good for a giggle. It is water proof though. 

edit: hmm, after reading about it, it might work..

"Sticky Ass Glue is a moisture cure adhesive so it must be exposed to moisture to solidify"


----------



## liz3 (Sep 22, 2010)

QC Discus said:


> Also know that MTS ( all snails ) will eat the shell after the hard outer coating has been compromised. The inner shell is quite soft and other snails will eat it for the calcium .
> I try to seal all snails that have injured shells ASAP with clear nail polish or super glue.
> The shell must be very dry for a good bond. With apple snails it is no problem , I have had apple snails removed from the tank to dry for 12 hours with no ill effect .
> All sealers will have to be continually reapplied .
> The shell will never grow back as it grows from the outer most edge .


ahhh, i suspected this might be part of the problem i am seeing as well. i had wondered about this very thing. i see pond snails and mts as well as corona nerites hiking on my Tylos and increased erosion. seems i need to step up the GH/KH in my non-sulawesi tanks. the snails have been to be a bit more maintenance than the shrimp species. that was unexpected.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

see more cracking etc... That sucks. With my fairly hard water, I thought they would be good. Guess snails won't be part of my tank. I'm not willing to add chemicals, etc... to my water. 

Any other non-nuisance snails that are more hardy? I chose nerites because they wouldn't breed. My tank is already being overrun by MTS.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't mean to revive an old thread, but I'm seeing the same problem in pH 7 GH 6 KH 2, I feed plenty of calcium, spinach and veggie sticks+calcium. Guess GH is too low?

Been in tank for 8 months, shell growth doesn't seem to be keeping up (empty space/noshell at the top)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh.. new shell will grow from the way outside. So if you're missing a shell part on the way top of the spiral, that will never grow back. If the new shell that grows out is crack free, there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea it's from the tip of the spiral It seems healthy and active enough, and huuge.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So the new shell growth coming out is nice and shiny?


----------

